# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Real Watt Pompa Kyodo PSP20000 vs Atman HA20

## dchristiaan

Dear Rekan-Rekan Koi-s,

tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat saya kepada para seller di forum ini.
saya hendak menanyakan apakah dari rekan2 ada yg sudah melakukan TESTING pengukuran dengan Tang Ampere atau Watt Meter utk pompa 

Kyodo PSP20000 (75watt) dan Atman HA20 (50watt) --> apakah benar watt nya seperti tertulis?


Salam hangat,
Donny Christiaan.

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Kalau istilah di pasaran pompa itu, input listrik = p1 dan output listrik = p2.
untuk input listrik ini biasanya memang lebih tinggi dibandingkan output-nya, tapi ini bukanlah hal yang menjelaskan bahwa pompa ini atau itu lebih irit atau lebih boros.
informasi p1 adalah informasi perihal input listrik pertama kali pompa itu dinyalakan atau distart, dan memang biasanya pompa untuk start awal pastilah butuh tenaga extra, ini biasanya untuk 5 s/d 10 detik pertama pompa dinyalakan.
sedangkan informasi p2 adalah informasi perihal output listrik dimana biasanya pompa sudah berjalan normal setelah melewati tahapan starter.
Pertanyaannya adalah berapa sih beda nya perbedaan antara p1 dan p2, nah ini kembali lagi ke kondisi kerja pompa ybs, kalau start awalnya berat misalnya jarak output nya jauh, biasanya p1 akan menjadi lebih naik, sedangkan p2 nya juga otomatis akan ikut naik.
perbedaan antara p1 dan p2 ini kembali lagi ke design maupun kinerja pompanya, biasanya kalau yg normal itu sih bedanya antara 20% s/d 30%.
seperti saran Om david, diukur saja pakai tang ampere atau coba lihat di brosur atau dilabel name plate pompanya cari informasi rated Ampere-nya?
1 ampere = +/- 220 watt...!
Kalau soal informasi di box, itu memang info dari pihak marketing yang bukan-nya mis leading atau ber bohong, tapi terkadang menyampaikan informasi yang terbaik untuk penjualan saja, maklumlah namanya juga marketing, mana ada sih yang jualan kecap yg ngakunya kecapnya nomor 2....yah ngak...wkwkwkwkwkwk...becanda yah...sorry sorry sebelumnya...

semoga informasi ini tidak mis-leading...silakan dikoreksi yah...

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dennys

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keigo91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

